# RETROMEMBRANEOUS BLEEDING



## Kinsky (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,
I wonder if someone can help explain what this is and the effect on gestations.
I am 14weeks pregnant with twins and I have been sick. I have practically been bleeding almost every day since I was 5weeks preg. with pain in my lower abdomen. Sometimes heavy bleeding with big clot but sometimes light.
I have been kept in Hospital on number of occasions to manage my pain and for fluids as I was very weak and was not keeping anything down. 
What amazes me though is I have had so many scans but they never really diagnosed the cause of the bleeding and the pain until last Sunday when ambulance took me into A&E, after another scan and series of test they diagnosed cyst in my left ovary hence the pain and 'retromembrenous bleeding' behind my left gestational sac (in my uterus), it is some sort of blood clot.
Downside is they don't plan on doing anything, they don't know why this is happening but it does happen in some pregnancies, especially with multiple gestations. Dr said there are no guarantees but sometimes they do settle down.
So was sent home yesterday with strong painkillers to manage the pain and hope the bleeding eventually settles down without affecting my babies.
So here I am hoping and praying that I carry my babies to full term.

Has any of you ladies been diagnosed with ‘Retromembranous bleeding’ ?
What do you know about it?

Thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've never heard it referred to in its official term, but quite often the bleeding is reabsorbed into the uterus. It doesn't usually cause any harm, although you will be worried and paranoid the whole way through your pregnancy! 
Hope it settles down soon for you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

